# Running Sushi - 10.2.



## Coffee (29. Januar 2006)

Dann wollen wir mal die japaner aufmischen  

wie schon angekündigt gibts im OSAKA (Nürbanum) seit neuestem -running sushi- 15,90 für 1 stunde, 17,90 für open end . da einige von euch ja auch gerne rohen fisch auf reisbällchen verdrücken, wollte ich einen gemeinschaftsbesuch vorschlagen. - running osaka -  

auf für evtl. vegetarier bietet das osaka etwas an ;-) gibt auch fischfreies sushi  

wer hat lust und zeit am freitag den 10.02.06?

los gehts um 18.30 uhr, tisch würde ich je nach resonanz hier entsprechend bestellen ;-)

also bitte hier schreiben wer SICHER kommt  


grüße coffee


----------



## harry kroll (29. Januar 2006)

hallo schöne frau,

ist ja echt cool, da schaue ich heute das erste mal seit langen rein, und dann daß, wenn es bei mir geht bin ich dabei. kann leider noch nicht hunderprozent zusagen, da ich nicht daheim bin, sondern bei meinen cousin, also muß ich daheim erstmal alles abchecken.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (29. Januar 2006)

das hört sich vielversprechend an 
das Sushieinfangen


----------



## Hörn-Rider (29. Januar 2006)

Notiert! Meldung bekommst Du spätestens ende nächster Woche.

Da der Preis feststeht, müßten wir nur noch die Wettkampfbedingungen für den größten Vielfraß festlegen


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Januar 2006)

15,90 EUR p.P. ?


----------



## Coffee (30. Januar 2006)

@ spongi, jepp p.P. aber das ist bei sushi all you can eat günstig ;-)) du kannst aber fischfrei normal ala card essen ;-)

coffee


----------



## Hörn-Rider (4. Februar 2006)

Also dann sag ich mal zu.  
Sind wir schon zu zweit? Oder bin ich noch alleine


----------



## Coffee (4. Februar 2006)

wir sind schon zu 4 ;-)

coffee


----------



## Hörn-Rider (4. Februar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind schon zu 4 ;-)
> 
> coffee



AHHH, noch zwei Kampfrichter! 
Aber ich hab - glaub ich - sowieso ka chance.  
*35* - dett is mir immer noch unbejreiflich


----------



## Coffee (8. Februar 2006)

sooo ich freu mich auf freitag *gG* ob sich die sushis auch freuen *lach*

coffee


----------



## Hörn-Rider (10. Februar 2006)

Hab gestern geübt.

Nach 12 war ich satt.  

Aber ne versaute Generalprobe verheißt normal gutes 

Bis später. H-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (12. Februar 2006)

So nun fehlt hier nur noch ein Bericht................. Hmm mal in Coffee's Blög schau 

Edit: Nö da steht auch noch nichts.....


----------



## blacksurf (13. Februar 2006)

Bitte schön:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2468031&postcount=13542

Coffee is skifoarn


----------



## Hörn-Rider (8. März 2006)

Für kurz entschlossene:
Am Freitag 10.03. 18:30 geht's wieder zum Running Sushi 

.

Wer Lust hat gibt Bescheid. Werd um ca. 17:00 reservieren.

Sayonara
Hörn-Rider


----------

